# Guitars with Evertune Bridge



## LeviathanKiller (May 29, 2017)

So what are all of the stock 7-string guitars currently available with an Evertune bridge?
AND
What builders (if there are any) do sub-$2000 builds that you know or think would be willing to do an Evertune in a build?

I hate tuning and it's always worse whenever there is random weather and humidity which seems to be the new norm. I just want to play instead of thinking...is that off by a couple hertz? I think I can hear it...a slight dissonance...yep...
You know how it is.


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 29, 2017)

If you can wait a little bit for it to come out. There's gonna be that Korn ESP sig that has an evertune and fluence moderns in it


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 29, 2017)

aWoodenShip said:


> If you can wait a little bit for it to come out. There's gonna be that Korn ESP sig that has an evertune and fluence moderns in it


Only con to that is the scale length. Still a possibility though I suppose


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 29, 2017)

i saw an evertuned halo 7 on ebay. pretty sure I saw some esps with one too.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ation=7%20String&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## BouhZik (May 29, 2017)

yes ESP got a few models with ET, but 6 strings. The korn one is not available yet. Also Washburn Solar with ET. There is a VGS 7 strings with ET but it cost so little (like a 100 more than the bridge alone) that I fear it's a POS with an evertune....
the custom build route, with evertune but less than 2000, I would not trust. IMO you better get a good 7 strings that you like an retrofit the bridge than ordering an Halo.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (May 29, 2017)

The Washburn Solar series has a 7 string with an Evertune and, to me at least, it sounds great. From what I've seen on Youtube anyway. It's the Washburn PX-Solar17ETC.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 29, 2017)

BouhZik said:


> yes ESP got a few models with ET, but 6 strings. The korn one is not available yet. Also Washburn Solar with ET. There is a VGS 7 strings with ET but it cost so little (like a 100 more than the bridge alone) that I fear it's a POS with an evertune....
> the custom build route, with evertune but less than 2000, I would not trust. IMO you better get a good 7 strings that you like an retrofit the bridge than ordering an Halo.


The Ken susi 7 string and MH 1007 are both 7 strings with evertunes for under 1200$ Hell, the newer Ken susi model has fishman fluences in it too and comes in at 1400$
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=263000214087


----------



## Lindmann (May 29, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Only con to that is the scale length. Still a possibility though I suppose


Scale lengh is not that much of a factor with evertune anymore, since it intonates perfectly.
As long as you keep tuning and string gauge in a reasonable relation you won't have any issues with that.

I play Drop G on a 25.5" evertuned MH-1000 with .64 strings and the intonation is flawless.

The only thing that you have is the loose feeling of the stings which can be confusing in the beginning.
But for me the evertune bridge is a real alternative to baritone scales or super heavy strings.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 29, 2017)

Yeah, with evertune you can get away with more slinky gauges. The biggest downfall of slinky strings is that they go sharp when you play them hard. Evertune keeps constant tension, so that becomes a non issue. It might feel weird at first, but it's not nearly as detrimental as loose strings on a normal guitar.


----------



## Winspear (May 29, 2017)

I too am super curious about the effectiveness of an Evertune to reduce scale length/gauge requirements. 
Obviously the buzz is still there and that would bother me for clean, but I'm thinking a little bit of buzz might even be favorable for a distorted tone as long as the pitch is stable. Usually I'm going for a 100% buzz free and pitch stable setup.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (May 29, 2017)

Lindmann said:


> Scale lengh is not that much of a factor with evertune anymore, since it intonates perfectly.
> As long as you keep tuning and string gauge in a reasonable relation you won't have any issues with that.
> 
> I play Drop G on a 25.5" evertuned MH-1000 with .64 strings and the intonation is flawless.
> ...



I didn't know this actually. I normally use 11-56 tuned to D standard, would that be too much on an Evertune?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 29, 2017)

The scale length is an issue for me not because of intonation but the palpable tension.

I didn't know about that Brian's sig and Ken's sig. Those are on my watch list now.
The dark brown sunburst version of Ken's is nice and is only $1100 actually. I don't care for the color scheme of the other one with the pickguard.

Honestly, I've yet to find one single guitar with a scale length longer than 25.5" that has an Evertune. Odd.

I found another guitar on Evertune's website. VGS SOULMASTER VSM-120 / 7 SELECT

And found a Halo with Evertune and BKP Juggs for $1300. Not bad.
http://www.haloguitars.com/store/El...String-27-Scale-Evertune-Juggernauts-2.0.html
Have they upped their quality? I've been ignoring their stuff since about 5 or so years ago when everyone was constantly trashing them so it seemed.


----------



## Lindmann (May 30, 2017)

ZombieLloyd said:


> I didn't know this actually. I normally use 11-56 tuned to D standard, would that be too much on an Evertune?


Haven't tried this so I could only guess.

Theres is a certain range of possible tuning/gauge relations, which is quite wide. But it definitely has its limitations.
If you exeed these you would have to replace the stock saddle with a higher/lower tension saddle.
But it think there's a calculator on their website which tells you, if you're within the range or not.



LeviathanKiller said:


> The scale length is an issue for me not because of intonation but the palpable tension.


Yep....that's something where the evertune wont't help.
In my case...I actually enjoy the looser feel of the strings.
I used to play very high tensions on regular bridged guitars, just to maintain the intonation of the guitar but at the expense of loosing some playability (hard to bend etc).
But I agree...it is definately personal preference.

Hmm...didn't want to derail the thread to be an pro/con evertune thread....sorry.
The point that I was trying to make was: scale length still does matter for evertune guitars, but to a way lesser extend.


----------



## Kaff (May 30, 2017)

My RGD2127FX with Evertune has 26,5" scale and it can handle most any tuning I throw at it with standard tension saddles. I think I've had to fine tune it twise in 6 months with two sets of strings.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (May 30, 2017)

Lindmann said:


> Haven't tried this so I could only guess.
> 
> Theres is a certain range of possible tuning/gauge relations, which is quite wide. But it definitely has its limitations.
> If you exeed these you would have to replace the stock saddle with a higher/lower tension saddle.
> But it think there's a calculator on their website which tells you, if you're within the range or not.



Okay, thanks. I just checked it out and the website said the standard tension saddles are fine


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 9, 2017)

I bought the Ola Englund Washburn Solar PX-Solar17ETC. It's a great guitar that I'm going to keep for a long while but I'm not in love with the 25.5" scale length really. Just too cramped feeling.

Have any production models surfaced as of late?

I did find this on Evertune's website today. Any guitar, tack on $50 for shipping, tack on the price of the bridge for $295 and you have nearly any guitar you choose with EverTune installed.
This will probably end up being what I do next. I need at least a 26.5" scale with EverTune. Every production model I've found is 25.5". It's that or go custom with my next guitar with someone who can install the EverTune.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 10, 2017)

I played a Halo with evertune and bkps at, of all places, a guitar center. 27" scale, drop g#, and what i can only assume were a 64 set on it. I liked it, and they only wanted $700 for it. i should have got it in hind sight. Almost my dream 7. You couldnt even tell the strings were, in my taste, too light minus a tiny bit of looseness


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 10, 2017)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I played a Halo with evertune and bkps at, of all places, a guitar center. 27" scale, drop g#, and what i can only assume were a 64 set on it. I liked it, and they only wanted $700 for it. i should have got it in hind sight. Almost my dream 7. You couldnt even tell the strings were, in my taste, too light minus a tiny bit of looseness



Dang, that would have been a nice grab. Halo has one up in their in-stock section but that's $1300.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 10, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Dang, that would have been a nice grab. Halo has one up in their in-stock section but that's $1300.


It was sweet, just couldnt vibe with the aftermaths. too harsh. and the whitewashed color was cool under flourescent light but in regular light it looked sickly


----------



## gimmeapill (Dec 13, 2017)

Did you guys check the new Solar guitars with evertune launched directly by Ola (since Washburn apparently discontinued them)?
The A1.7ET doesn't look half bad (sorry no link as I'm new here).


----------



## Selkoid (Dec 13, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I bought the Ola Englund Washburn Solar PX-Solar17ETC. It's a great guitar that I'm going to keep for a long while but I'm not in love with the 25.5" scale length really. Just too cramped feeling.
> 
> Have any production models surfaced as of late?
> 
> ...




Evertune has Jackson HT7 pros on their website with the bridge installed, those are 26.5".


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 13, 2017)

So if you have a 59 tuned to A you can set it so when you pick hard it won't go out of tune? How does that work? surely it kills sustain and tone if it stops the string vibrating?


----------



## Vyn (Dec 13, 2017)

Selkoid said:


> Evertune has Jackson HT7 pros on their website with the bridge installed, those are 26.5".



It's a great deal if you live in the states, not so good if you live internationally. It was going to be around $150-$200USD to ship to Australia


----------



## couverdure (Dec 13, 2017)

The E-II Horizon NT-7 Evertune is at the peak of your price range.







Lorcan Ward said:


> So if you have a 59 tuned to A you can set it so when you pick hard it won't go out of tune? How does that work? surely it kills sustain and tone if it stops the string vibrating?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 13, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> So if you have a 59 tuned to A you can set it so when you pick hard it won't go out of tune? How does that work? surely it kills sustain and tone if it stops the string vibrating?



As far as I know, there's some sort of timing as to how quickly it kicks in. I do crazy bends with the way I have my current EverTune guitar set up and it stays in tune 100%.



couverdure said:


> The E-II Horizon NT-7 Evertune is at the peak of your price range.




Probably a great guitar, but the all black is so generic. They have the $1000 EverTune versions and they look exactly the same. Thankfully I do live in the US, so that direct buy from EverTune seems like the way to go now. I can't wait to buy another Agile and have an EverTune installed on it.


----------



## Strobe (Dec 13, 2017)

I picked up an LTD KS-7 for 650 earlier this year used. Had some electric Gremlins, but fixed. Nice guitar overall. The evertune pleasantly surprised me, works really well, and easier to set up than most - intonation is a breeze.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m seriously thinking of sending my ESP MII with a tone pros bridge to them. If I could find someone to install a neck pickup the guitar would actually be perfect. Hmmmmmm. Maybe sometime next year.


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Dec 15, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> So if you have a 59 tuned to A you can set it so when you pick hard it won't go out of tune? How does that work? surely it kills sustain and tone if it stops the string vibrating?



One of our installers recently created a comparison of a string's movement between the active zone of the EverTune (zone 2) and zone 3 where is basically works just like any regular hardtail. Be sure to check out the video and written post, it's quite interesting:


When a saddle is located within zone 2 the spring will continuously counterbalance the string's tension to make sure it stays in tune. When using short scale lengths and low tunings the initial transient might still go sharp very slightly until the spring reacts when the string is too lose. It's however not like with regular bridges where you need to make a decision between tuning the strings to the transient or the sustained note, since you can have both perfectly in tune and never worry about the strings shifting with heavy picking, all while still being able to use vibrato and bending the strings. Check this out: https://www.instagram.com/p/BI-xyy3BC-y/?taken-by=francescofiligoi

You can get away with using short scale lengths on a 7 string with an EverTune bridge without experiencing any tuning issues however I don't think it sounds and feels right due to the muddy low string tone and cramped feeling on shorter scale lengths. As always this is down to personal preference.

Obviously the tone will change when routing the body and installing a different bridge. I suggest checking out this before and after comparison that one of our customers recorded which perfectly demonstrates the tonal effect of the EverTune installation: http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/evertune-before-after-clips-multi-track-download.994961/
https://dl.orangedox.com/1Nv5VWXcUkPB0dQI8h

Best regards,
Herbert


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 20, 2017)

BearOnGuitar said:


> One of our installers recently created a comparison of a string's movement between the active zone of the EverTune (zone 2) and zone 3 where is basically works just like any regular hardtail. Be sure to check out the video and written post, it's quite interesting:
> 
> 
> When a saddle is located within zone 2 the spring will continuously counterbalance the string's tension to make sure it stays in tune. When using short scale lengths and low tunings the initial transient might still go sharp very slightly until the spring reacts when the string is too lose. It's however not like with regular bridges where you need to make a decision between tuning the strings to the transient or the sustained note, since you can have both perfectly in tune and never worry about the strings shifting with heavy picking, all while still being able to use vibrato and bending the strings. Check this out: https://www.instagram.com/p/BI-xyy3BC-y/?taken-by=francescofiligoi
> ...



Marked for later. Definitely looking to dig deep into learning the ET. Only had a quick run with but I was super impressed. The “zones” make sense as I figured you’d need to find a perfect center balance or sweet spot to allow for the bends but also keep it Locked in tune?

To the OP, if you are like me and love ESP’s but not a huge fan of the TOM and don’t want a Floyd, the Evertune is definitely the way to go.

Super tight, low pro and ability to play fast without having to mess with a Floyd. A blessing.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 21, 2017)

All of my guitars are fixed-bridge/TOM. Never really had the desire to play with a whammy bar really. EverTune has been a huge change to my setup. It's really nice to just plug and play. Despite not liking the 25.5" scale as much as longer lengths, I find myself picking this guitar up probably 95% of the time over the others knowing that I won't have to tune it for a solid 3 minutes.




gimmeapill said:


> Did you guys check the new Solar guitars with evertune launched directly by Ola (since Washburn apparently discontinued them)?
> The A1.7ET doesn't look half bad (sorry no link as I'm new here).



Yes and he extended the scale length to 26.5" from 25.5". It's on my radar but I'm waiting until he gets things up and running a bit more. I want to see what all variations he's going to come out with. The EverTune model he has is still alder while the non-ET version is now mahogany. I'd like to stick to my default of mahogany or swamp ash.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 23, 2017)

If you’re really conservative with the options you choose you can build a 7 string warmoth for under $2k including an evertune bridge. It would be a fun project too


----------

